
Ask HN: What's your startup or product? - gizzlon
I thought it would be interesting to hear about the software projects people are developing. It&#x27;s amazing and inspiring to see what problems people are solving through software. So, what product or app have you developed or are you working on? It can be anything from a full-blown startup to a small side-project to a quick hack.<p>Please keep in relatively short.<p>(Old version of this question here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4378909
Copied some text from it because I&#x27;m optimizing for throughput:)
======
mindcrime
We (Fogbeam Labs[1]) specialize in open source software[2] related to
knowledge sharing / collaboration / analytics and the like. Specifically we
are working on a platform which combines machine learning, semantic web tech,
"big data", social networking, etc. to support what we call "insight mining"
within organizations.

Somebody once made an unsolicited comparison with Palantir and said "You guys
are like Palantir for inside the enterprise". We never specifically set out to
be like Palantir, but I guess that's a relatively valid way of talking about
what we do.

That said, our long-term goal is to have a very broad portfolio of products to
cover a huge swathe of the use cases a typical enterprise would need.

[1]: [http://www.fogbeam.com](http://www.fogbeam.com)

[2]: [https://fogbeam.github.io](https://fogbeam.github.io)

------
sharemywin
a marketplace for services. haven't totally narrowed down the focus. been
focused on building the software and working on adapting to various areas.
also, contemplating "franchising" areas out. Since most service markets are
local seems like having an local entrepreneur could be a better way to manage
the system over the long haul.

